# The $2 Stripping Basket!



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

1. This is awesome 
2. What year (approx.) and model is that 3-Tand, it looks slightly more grey/matte than the one I have? Could just be the lighting...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> 1. This is awesome
> 2. What year (approx.) and model is that 3-Tand, it looks slightly more grey/matte than the one I have? Could just be the lighting...


It's last year's model. It's pretty much been fished hard and beat hard. I'm trying to use and abuse this one to see what she can take and it keeps on ticking and clicking off the fish numbers without a hitch!

Back on topic, every fly fisherman I've seen on the beaches lately are not using a striping basket at all and every one of them ran up to me and wanted to _"Ooo and Awe"_ the basket, not the snook I've been catching! Ha! So far, I've gotten "thumbs up" from all of them and I've left my other stripping baskets at home. Lol You might think it looks lame and goofy, but I'm having fun with it and the way I keep it position, it doesn't even feel like I have one on me as my hand is throwing the line in the direction as if there were no basket and just throwing it on the ground. The wide mouth tilted forward keeps my stripping hand from touching nothing and the angled zip ties catches everything I throw into the basket without letting it fall on the ground. I also notice that I can walk around without flyline falling out of the basket, like some baskets allow.

I'm getting nothing but nods, smiles and compliments about it and they all laugh when I say I only had $2 cost of materials and 5 minutes in making it!.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Backwater have you been hanging out with @permitchaser? His frugalness has worn off on you.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> @Backwater have you been hanging out with @permitchaser? His frugalness has worn off on you.


Nah.... I just think it's funny what it cost vs how well it works!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is mine. Pops up stores flat, cost $4. I had the bungee cords to attach it to the Yeti straps


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Here is mine. Pops up stores flat, cost $4. I had the bungee cords to attach it to the Yeti straps


Hey, I got one of those and use it on the deck! Lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Hey, I got one of those and use it on the deck! Lol


Lonely I was so lonely I had no Tarpon to call my own. Stood on a platform yes a platform away from home with no Tarpon to own..

Sung to Bobby Vinton's I'm mister lonely


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, who out their broke the piggy bank and made you a *$2* Stippiing Basket? Or, are ya embarrassed to admit it! Lol 

Believe me, it's works great!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Just wanted to give kudos to this thread. I went ahead and made my own $2 basket. This one is a bit smaller, but was designed that way for backpacking and to fit in my carry on duffel. Definitely going to come in handy for my upcoming west coast trip.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've tried smaller baskets and it's hard to keep the line in it. What I liked about that basket I used above is it's wide in the opening and you don't have to concentrate trying to feed the line into the little basket and then keep it all in there without the line spilling out. It looks goofy, but it works.

I also just got in a folding hamper that is small enough to attach to my hip (just below my hip) and hangs down to my knee. So I'm going to try that out too. I paid $4 for it.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I've tried smaller baskets and it's hard to keep the line in it. What I liked about that basket I used above is it's wide in the opening and you don't have to concentrate trying to feed the line into the little basket and then keep it all in there without the line spilling out. It looks goofy, but it works.
> 
> I also just got in a folding hamper that is small enough to attach to my hip (just below my hip) and hangs down to my knee. So I'm going to try that out too. I paid $4 for it.


Yeah, it's definitely a niche basket. I looked pretty hard for something slightly larger, but would still work for travelling.

Granted, I could try and find a Walmart out in San Diego, but this is the lazy way out.

In the future, I'm probably going to make a larger one.

Regardless, these El cheapo stripping baskets are what I'm going to use from now on.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Cracks me up!
$200-800 for a rod...same again for a reel. $20+ for backing $75+ for a line. $125+ for good polarized glasses. Standing on a $400 ice chest on a well your guess $$$ flats boat and lets make a $2 basket? I bet yall buy Old Mill by case as your beer preferred beer. Maybe spent your wad on all that other stuff and nothing is left over?
Don't get me wrong I don't have deep pockets at all and built at least three fall apart stripping baskets before springing for a Linekurve and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that basket at all, imo. Laugh if you want but if it works, why not go with it?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Ted, BB does have a good point. I also will admit I have a 90$ sea level basket i would not trade for the world.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bob, don't knock it before you try it. It's worth the $2!  I've tried a lot of things and I know the concept is goofy. But if you were fishing without a basket of some sort, would you naturally strip line in to a little area in front of you or out to the side? This basket hangs down below your waist, out to your side and tilts outward and you just strip the line in it like it wasn't there.

Hey, like I said, it was a situation where I needed a stripping basket in a pinch. So this is what I came up with and it worked. Just wanted to share it with others as a fun little project that can come in handy from time to time. No one laughed at me when I was on the Bradenton beaches catching snook with it, especially when they had nothing. And all the fly rodders came up to me and wanted to see it up close.

You don't always have to sport around the biggest and best in order for something to be functional. I really don't care what people think of me when I'm fishing or what I fish with. And my 2 favorite stripping buckets is a collapsible laundry hamper and a jelly bean shaped laundry hamper. They work good for me.

Ted Haas


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Trust me, if I went on the road and discovered I forgot my basket I would find the nearest Wal-Mart and make one. As I said I have already made several but they just don't last.


----------

